
Ask HN: Where can I find the code for an animation like this? - kiraken
https://gyazo.com/2a560b0b3b6e6cdf4f3feb520ea8c419
======
celticninja
I am not sure, but this looks like something that could be created with
blender. Is your query how you would recreate something like that animation?
or is it to see the underlying code?

[https://www.blender.org/features/simulation/](https://www.blender.org/features/simulation/)

You could probably create something similar and then find the source code
files if that is what you really want to see.

~~~
kiraken
Yeah, I want to find something similar to this in JavScript

------
brudgers
If the goal is to write code, I'd suggest considering the Processing language.
[https://processing.org/](https://processing.org/)

------
uberman
Check out particles.js and or p5.js both might be good starting points

